# Waterville Valley, NH Things to do, see?



## UnaBonger (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll be spending all of next week up in Waterville Valley, NH. While my girlfriend is at a work conference during the days, I'll be able to play. I'm assuming there is nice hiking in that area. As I've never been in that area before,I'm wondering if you guys/gals can point me in the direction of good places to hike, things to do/see, etc...

I found this zipline tour that looks like fun -> http://www.alpinesnowmobiling.com/Zipline New Hampshire.html

Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 13, 2008)

Do the Tripyramid loop! Great hike. Be sure to go up the north side and down the south side. Can be a long day, 11 miles, but 7.2 of those miles are on a dirt road. Could bring a MTN bike for the road portion and shorten things up.

From the Hike the Whites site;
*Tripyramids (11 miles)* - This is a long day trip that takes you over some challanging terrain. The loop starts in Waterville Valley at the Livermore Road trailhead. The first 3.6 miles are along the dirt road; watch for mountain bikers. Then the North Slide trail branches of and soon starts climbing very steeply. This sheer rock slide should not be attempted in wet or icy conditions. The best views on the trip are from the top of the North Slide. Once you reach the top, the trail hits the summit of North Tripyramid and then travels along the ridge to Middle and South, mostly in the trees but with some views on near the summits. The South Slide is loose scree that can be fun or difficult to descend. This trail hooks back into the Livermore Road for the return the parking area.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 13, 2008)

Welch dickey trail 15 min away.  Nice 1/2 day hike hike for a morning or afternoon,  I have done it many times once with Silentcal.  Great loop.  The candy shop in waterville is nice. If you have time go to ski fanatics you will pass it on exit 28 right off highway..... they have guided tours on the pemi.  Polar caves in Plymouth are close as well.  There is a welcome center right off exit 28 next to ski fanatics that gives local info also.  

have fun,


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 13, 2008)

The zipline course ia a lot of fun, if you do it, ask to do the 'new' course.  Make sure you call and make reservations as they book up fast!!

The Pemi River is running well (kind of an understatement) for this time of year, rent a kayak from Outback Kayak and run it, they will pick you up in Woodstock or Thornton, or you can take a guided tour.

Lots of great hikes in the area for all levels.


Take your girlfriend to Govoni's one night for dinner, the place is awesome!  It is located on Route 112 west of North Woodstock and are open Wednesday through Sunday.


----------



## UnaBonger (Aug 13, 2008)

These are GREAT suggestions! Keep 'em coming...

Thanks all


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice mountain biking trails north of Cannon Mountain in Franconia Notch.  From the parking lot for the tram, hop on the bike path (paved) and ride North.  After going downhill for about 3/4 mile you'll come to a gate, and from there you can bike on the XC trails.  A map is posted there as well.

Take a ride on the tram!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice mountain biking right in WV along the old Livermore Road, which is the route to the Tripyramids.

Only hike the north slide up, and only if a) you don't mind exposure, and 2) it's very dry out. Lots of open, steep slab there. Otherwise go up the south slide and come down the Scar Trail. Either way, the loop is done from a big parking lot at the start of the old Livermore Road.

You can bike-and-hike unless you're going for your 4000-footers, in which case it must be all-hike.

Also, hike the Osceolas from Tripoli Road - beautiful open ledges up top and a nice hike. I'll second the Welch-Dickey recommendation. You can also go up Mt. Tecumseh, which is the ski area, by two different hiking trails. Stash a bike on Tripoli Road, hike up from the parking lot to the top, hike out to the road, and bike back. That does count for the 4000-footers certificate because you're biking on a road open to cars.

Head up to Franconia Notch and take an easy hike up to Lonesome Lake.

More mountain biking in WV on trails on the south side of Rte 49, can't think of the name at the moment?

Even lift-served mountain biking!

And if you prefer road biking, there's the Franconia Notch bike path.

At some point drive the Kanc (Kancamagus Highway aka Rte 112) at least as far as Hancock Overlook just to take in the views.


----------



## skibum (Aug 14, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> More mountain biking in WV on trails on the south side of Rte 49, can't think of the name at the moment?



Use Smart's Brook Gorge parking area or the picnic areas 1/2 mile north or south of it to access the Mt biking trails there. The usual loop is to ride up the Sandwich Mountain trail to loop back down Tri-town and Yellow Jacket trails. Old Waterville Road is nice also, it has some old foundations and an abandoned cemetary. Look to Dickey Notch, Sandwich Notch, or right out of Waterville for longer rides.

Another vote for Welch/Dickey. The blueberries on top of Welch are amazing right now. 

In Waterville the Mad River trail is a nice short loop. Follow the fitness trail from town square to Mad River trail, when you hit the road again you could go straight to access Livermore Road or turn right to walk back by the golf course. 
Cascades Trail is well worth doing. You can see about 1/2 dozen waterfalls within an hour.


----------



## UnaBonger (Aug 14, 2008)

Based on the votes for Welch/Dickey, I'm guessing it's a "must do".

I wasnt planning on bringing my bike but now I'm wondering if I should. I'll need to check with the hotel to see if they have a place I can store it when not in use. Wouldn't feel comfortable leaving it on the car & doubt the GF will enjoy it in the room...

The zipline course, a parni river run, a drive up Rt112 & a Welch/Dickey hike and maybe one other hike sound like a fun/action packed week. I'm really looking forward to this.

Any bar/restaurant recommendations for the night time? The GF will be able to play at night. Already one recommendation for Govani's. Any others?

You guys/gals rock for the ideas! Thanks


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 14, 2008)

Woodstock Inn Brewery
The Common Man


----------



## Vortex (Aug 15, 2008)

For a  bar the choices are limited in the Campton Area.

 I'll probably stop in for a beer at the Sunset Grill sometime Sat night.  http://www.sunsetgrillnh.com/   I like the  Common man in ashland the best of all rests in the area.  http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...Reviews-Common_Man-Ashland_New_Hampshire.html 
 The black bear Tavern (name is probably off too early Friday morning) is nice for dinner and a beer.    Don't speed in Campton.  Don't speed in Campton, Don't speed in Campton.  Get the message. Same is true on the way to the valley.  State police will be there.  You will see them. Alot of 40 mph sections.  Nice town nice people.  Lots of tickets.  I have been pulled over. I have had guest that used my place pulled over.  Drive slow.  Enjoy


----------



## Talisman (Aug 15, 2008)

UnaBonger said:


> Based on the votes for Welch/Dickey, I'm guessing it's a "must do".



Another vote and this is a must do.  An easy hike with great views, on weekends it can see too much love so go early or late in the day.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm doing it sunday am.


----------



## UnaBonger (Aug 15, 2008)

Bob R said:


> I'm doing it sunday am.



I'm not getting up there until Sunday evening... Probably do it Mon or Tues AM...

If any AZers are around there and looking for a hike look me up, I'll be checking this thread while away...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 15, 2008)

Sunday night at the Sunset Grill is usually open mike night. That has been fun in the past. I have not been up recently, but that will be posted on the outside sign worth a visit.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 23, 2008)

How was your visit?


----------



## UnaBonger (Aug 30, 2008)

Absolutely loved the area . Very outdoorsy community with some great people. I didn't get to the zipline like I would have liked, but I did do Welch/Dicky & hiked Jennings Peak via the Sandwich Mt trail up & drakes brook down. The up was tough but well worth it 

Thoroughly enjoyed the Mad River Tavern in Campton & the Woodstock Inn in N. Woodstock. The food & drink at the village area I stayed in was mediocre at best. Everything outside of that was great 

I really appreciate everyone's suggestions before I went. Kind of knowing what to expect and look for before I got up there really made for an enjoyable trip


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome! Glad you had such a great time, and thanks for the followup.


----------

